# My Experience with Ceton Cable Card



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

I just wanted to start a discussion about these cards. At first I was a bit skeptical of these because of the price and concept. I will say this, if your house has wired network then don't hesitate. I have 2 xbox's acting as extenders which looks like media center. Then I have the main living room pc with the ceton card installed. This acts as 4 tuners that can be distributed to xbox's and other windows 7 machines on the network.

Does anyone have Comcast? I was entirely unhappy with the software that runs on their cable boxes. Then to make things worse, when you look at software on a 110" screen, it just looks terrible. Going from that, to a media center interface was awesome. Well worth the money and in about a year, the ceton card will be paid for...

Edit: The cable card I had to get from Comcast was called an M-Card. Just so you know.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

ja3hawk said:


> I just wanted to start a discussion about these cards. At first I was a bit skeptical of these because of the price and concept. I will say this, if your house has wired network then don't hesitate. I have 2 xbox's acting as extenders which looks like media center. Then I have the main living room pc with the ceton card installed. This acts as 4 tuners that can be distributed to xbox's and other windows 7 machines on the network.
> 
> Does anyone have Comcast? I was entirely unhappy with the software that runs on their cable boxes. Then to make things worse, when you look at software on a 110" screen, it just looks terrible. Going from that, to a media center interface was awesome. Well worth the money and in about a year, the ceton card will be paid for...
> 
> Edit: The cable card I had to get from Comcast was called an M-Card. Just so you know.


I think that the HD HomeRun HDHR3-CC from Silicondust is available for pre-order also. Hopefully it will bring down the price of entry because I know a lot are unwilling to pay the entry price on the Ceton.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Please do not just copy and paste the words of others into your post. Use the quote button that we provide. It is very difficult to determine what you said and what others said when you post with no identification of the source of the text.


----------



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

The price is really the issue with most people. I'm saving about $12 a month on not using Comcast boxes. In addition to that, I'm getting a much better experience with Media Center. It will eventually pay for itself. Plus if you already have an xbox or 2 it's a no-brainer. One other downfall may be that you have to keep the PC with the Ceton card installed, running all the time....


----------

